# Tonight was the night



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

O wind at 2 bouy's


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I wish I could find the time to go.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe Terry did good Marc.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hopefully he got started early because it turn out of the north about 11:00


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

I picked up my water pump kit from Negus today hopefully Ill have it on tonight. Marc I was wondering if your Water pump is good on your motor (Pissing good) the reason I asked that was after watching Alabama and LSU play sat. night I was pumped on going floundering haha last min thing so we were running low on gas I had about 1 gallon in my tank got to the pump and realized in getting ready to fast that I had put enough oil for 5 gallons so that's what I pumped then the gas tank was full so not knowing because this hasn't happened before but I did think will my motor run O well get to launch its to windy we go to a different launch launched the boat motor will not start but it will turn over I try several times got mad as Hell then I says to my self hey dumb ass there's to much gas in the tank it wouldn't hold a prime so I'm mad we left the next day I poured out about a gallon of gas to the do not fill over this line on the gas tank:thumbsup: then hooked the water hose ears up to the motor cranked it 6 or 8 times and it cranked Hallelujah so its idling but no waters coming out the pisser so I make sure the waters all the way up then bump up the gas and still not pissing but I smell something burning so I cut the motor and then the water off then pulled the cover off the motor and it was getting warm I could feel the heat there was a rubber outer jacket that was melted a little so I re routed the wire and now Im replacing the water pump if my gas tank had not of stoped me from going I might have worse trouble.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Marc you're right after 11 it was undoable. Have quit posting pics, but will to help inspire Frank to get the boat fixed. Thanks for the info on the launch.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Anytime Terry 
Frank mine wasn't an overheat problem with the motor. It was a defective rectifier that caused a small fire that burnt up the rectfiter and CDI unit


----------

